# Haydn: Symphony No. 26; Symphony No. 86; Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Aisslinn Nosky / Harry Christophers / Handel & Haydn Society
Haydn: Symphony No. 26; Symphony No. 86; Mozart: Violin Concerto No. 3

Release Date January 26, 2018
Duration01:09:06
Genre
Classical
Styles
Symphony
Concerto
Recording DateJanuary 27, 2017 & January 29, 2017
Recording Location
Symphony Hall, Boston, USA

3/5


----------

